# Any Insights into Chapman Student Life?



## Chrismm42 (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been accepted into the Chapman film school (undergrad), and I am trying to decide if Chapman is the right place for me. I know the film school is amazing, so I am more concerned with the student life aspects rather than the academics right now. I have a few questions for any current students or former students that might know the answer:

I have read that 37% of undergrads live in University Housing. This means that 63% live off campus right? Is Chapman a commuter school? Does the campus have any life in it when there are no classes and on the weekends? This really is concerning me.

Also, what about the town? Do students often go into Downtown Orange (is this what it's called)? I've visited and I saw it was pretty small, and it didn't look like a college town. Is it?

I want to go to a big school, with a college town, but I really like Chapman. I'm trying to figure out if I will be happy there. If it's a commuter school, I'm really worried I won't be. Does anyone have any answers to these questions? Any insight into Chapman student life would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 5, 2007)

id like to know also, im trying to decide between chapman and nyu screenwriting programs


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm in the same situation as you. 

http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5486066451/m/1221010544

go there (sorry for the html crap). That's the forum I started (or rather the parental unit) in order to decide between USC and Chapman. There are a few things about Chapman the school.

I also have a friend who goes to Chapman. He likes it generally, says its not THAT much of a commuter school. But he has minor complaints, too. In his words "it'd be nice to just go to a big football game or a greek party or the like". Overall I think he enjoys the school.

The town is ok. It's a suburb, and not all too exciting. Lots of antique shops, for example.


----------



## Cody Brown (Apr 5, 2007)

"I want to go to a big school, with a college town"

If that is the case you will not be happy with Chapman. 

There are a fair amount of students who live on University Housing but it is, as you pointed out, the minority.

The town is tepid and stale - it has not realized it is going to become a college town yet. There is really nothing ever exciting going on there besides a few coffee shops and some restaurants. 

I know however, that the school is trying to change some things. Recently there have been talks about opening a commercial space for a barns and nobel to come around where the film school building is located. They are going to try and make the campus more of an attraction but at this point it's not and there is a reason why people commute. 

Let me know if you have anymore questions.

Congratulations on being accepted. 

-cody


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 13, 2007)

Chapman is not a commuter school-- a vast majority of its students are from an area other than Orange County.  The film school definitely draws from a national pool-- I'm from Chicago, Cody's from Denver, I know people from the Philippines, Massachusetts, Arizona, Turkey, etc. etc. etc.  It was probably a commuter school two decades ago, but I don't think anyone would recognize Chapman today if they were familiar with the "Chapman College" of the past.

The City of Orange is what you make of it.  It's... eh... the City of Orange.  Very southern californian and suburban.  If you have a car, there are a lot more opportunities out there. The beach is close by, LA isn't far enough to pose a problem, and there *is* stuff to do in Orange County. 

Chapman does have a housing problem, though.  It's knocking down one of its dorms over the summer so they're in a panic as what to do with all their new students.  I'm living off campus next semester, which seems to be a popular choice for people past their freshmen year-- which may explain why so few undergrads live on campus.  Looking back at where I was a year ago, I can honestly say I'm pretty happy with my choice.  I grew up in a town much like Old Town Orange (small, folky place near a big city-- just replace LA with Chicago... and move it closer to the heart of the metropolitan area...) so it doesn't really bother me.

While there's a lot to say about Chapman students (yes, there's a stereotype-- Audi-driving Brats with a SoCal state of mind-- if not the home address to fit it), there are a lot of very talented and extremely bright people here.  Just remember-- Chapman is a small-to-medium sized school, with all the benefits and drawbacks that entails.  The film program has less than 1000 people in it (undergrad and grad), which means a lot of personalized attention along with the fact that it takes a lot to get people outside the cocoon of Chapman Film School to recognize where you went.  But, hey, it's a young program that's improved leaps and bounds and has managed to make an impact already.  It's becoming more and more selective.  I remember last year when I got in that only 10% of those who applied were offered admission.  I hear, given the housing shortage and growing prestige, it's even more selective for the class of 2011.  

Anyway.  Just some stuff to think about.


----------

